# DSOL Origin Coffee



## coffeechap

It's DSOL time and this month, Origin coffee will be coming up with something to tantalise the taste buds, so usual things apply, I have 6 500gram guest slots available at £12 per lot including delivery, please indicate on this thread if you would like a guest lot!

Here is a little bit about the company

Great tasting coffee and crafting distinctive espresso is at the forefront of what we do here at Origin...

Finding and roasting the best beans available is of paramount importance to us and we go the extra mile to make sure our blends and single estate coffees are among the best you've ever tasted.

Each year we visit coffee growing communities to build direct relationships with farms we want to buy from and, just as importantly, to cement existing relationships we have with our trusted growers.

So come on folks let's give a gooooo


----------



## Geordie Boy

Thanks for the update. Any idea of the ETA for planning purposes?


----------



## Wobin19

I would love to take a guest slot please. You could bung the lever in the same package if it has not already gone to save some postage cost.

Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap

Wobin19 said:


> I would love to take a guest slot please. You could bung the lever in the same package if it has not already gone to save some postage cost.
> 
> Cheers.


 Okay no probs


----------



## kikapu

Yes please sign me up


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excited by this ! Should be good ! Really impressed with this !


----------



## Xpenno

I'll take a guest slot if there is still one available.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Excited by this ! Should be good ! Really impressed with this !


Me too, never had Origin beans before at home


----------



## coffeechap

Ok three guests slots accounted for, wobin19, Xpenno and kikapu,


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks the beans get posted out tomorrow will be with you ready to go ( pre rested ) by Friday. Enjoy, these are great roasters...


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Ok three guests slots accounted for, wobin19, Xpenno and kikapu,


I really enjoyed the origin f30 blend and i looking forward to this

3 spots left for pre rested beans from a forum sponsor too!

I think this is going to be a good one , so jump on board !


----------



## ronsil

If you like 'em say so.

If you don't like 'em so much then say so...

All our Roasters supplying our DSOL Beans need your feedback.

This time the Beans are 'ready to go' so lets hear from you soon.

Enjoy your coffee!.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Can't wait. Many thanks to Dave and Ron as always for organising this


----------



## jeebsy

Wobin kindly got me some Origin as a thank you for picking up his machine and it was very tasty but not dark dark. Be interesting to see what they come up with for this.


----------



## coffeechops

I'd like a guest slot if one is still available.

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## coffeechap

Yep one for you colin


----------



## coffeechops

Ace, thank you


----------



## kikapu

Dave do I not need to pay you for these







and maybe give you my address (although you may still have it!)

Thanks Brian


----------



## ronsil

kikapu said:


> Dave do I not need to pay you for these


No you need to pay me. Have PMd you the Bank Details

Please send your address to coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap

payment details will be sent out later, plese pm me the address for postage.


----------



## kikapu

coffeechap said:


> payment details will be sent out later, plese pm me the address for postage.


PMed address and payment sent to Ronsil. Thanks


----------



## 4085

Origin have turned up today. So, hopefully yours will too!


----------



## ronsil

Have received 2 Guest payment to date for the April DSOL.

Waiting for payment from another 2 Members.

Please PM me if you do not have our Bank details for paying-in.


----------



## coffeechap

guest coffee will hopefully go out tomorrow


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mine's arrived. Came via FedEx


----------



## 4085

Initial thoughts, roasted april 4th...seems to be a standard off the shelf offering though not knowing their stuff I might be wrong. Opened a bag immediately as I always do...first impressions are that it is not dark....wasted the first shot, second was within the parameters....very citrusy, or to be exact, lemony but do not trust my taste buds........an hour on and made a cortado......was bordering on being ok, but better than the espresso. it is early days though

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/orebf30250gr-f30-espresso-blend.php


----------



## Charliej

Well mine is currently in the FedEx man's van as it arrived at 8.00am this morning according to the card and as I was asleep I didn't hear the doorbell so it's now coming tomorrow which is fine as I need to wait in for my new Virgin Media Superhub anyway.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Charliej said:


> Well mine is currently in the FedEx man's van as it arrived at 8.00am this morning according to the card and as I was asleep


The FedEx men do seem to get up early, mine arrived before 8 as well!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Got mine today too. Thanks for organising this Chaps.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mines here

Tries a couple of cappas tonight

Some chocolate with a nutty and slight pleasing acidity to it

Not " Dark " like the compass and isn't a smack in your face coffee like malabar hit

I think this will get sweeter and a bit fuller tasting with a few more days on it


----------



## coffeechap

Shame as they have completely ignored what I asked of them, must have been busy due to the coffee festival!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fair enough - its a medium roast level to me ( I don't mind this ) but i guess this isn't the point of the "darker side "/////


----------



## Wobin19

Sorry been out of touch for a couple of days. Just pm'd delivery address thanks and await payment details. Cheers!


----------



## Xpenno

ronsil said:


> No you need to pay me. Have PMd you the Bank Details
> 
> Please send your address to coffeechap


Sorry chaps I forgot to check back on the thread!

Ron, are the payment details the same as when I was a full-time member of dsol?


----------



## ronsil

Yes they are the same.


----------



## Wobin19

Payment sent and pm to Coffeechap with delivery details. Thanks for organising. Looking forward to the adjustment pin as much as the coffee!


----------



## 4085

Have had a cortado and a couple of cappas this morning. they were ok but not really cutting across the milk yet, even with a small amount. Once this bag is finished I will leave it a few days before I open the next one


----------



## Mrboots2u

I had a flat white this morning. Subtle tastes , as I stated before it doesn't have the punch of some of the darker roasts of previous months.

It isn't roasted that dark

I enjoyed The drink this morning , it's more medium roasts with choc and caramel notes and a hint of acidity to the back end .


----------



## 4515

Just dropped some into the grinder after a HB Yirg.

The beans smell smokey / some other burnt smell that I know but cant place.

Coffee seems to be roast to a similar level as the HB that ive just finished. Lots of citrus, a bit of blueberry but not getting the chocolate or sweetness. Body is quite light.

The shot did pour a tad fast so will try tightening the grind for the next one and report back.

Think I'll use this bag and then put a bag of Londinium through to let these rest a bit longer


----------



## Charliej

Mine finally arrived this morning at 7.45 the FedEx man does indeed start work early. I was a little disappointed to discover that instead of the usual special roast for us we received their standard F30 espresso blend and a roast date of 4/04/14 which I would guess means it isn't ready to go at all yet. Dave have you actually spoken to them about not following your brief?


----------



## coffeechap

I will be chatting to phill at Origin to see what happened, I suppose thay will have to take the feedback from the group as it comes.


----------



## ronsil

I was keeping mine to use over the weekend but one or two of you have contacted me about these beans.

So I jumped in this morning & immediately contacted coffeechap to see if he had tried his delivery.

Mediocre is the terminology I would use, even with the EK. It's a typical commercial style espresso. Drinkable but at the moment it does not float my boat. On a scale of 1-10 for colour these beans come in at 5.5 IMO.

I know cc is talking to the Roaster about it. Watch this space.


----------



## 4515

Second shot was just over 30s and I got less citrus, earthiness and some leather


----------



## kikapu

oh well I wanted to try beans from Origin so as a minimum I will have after this however it sounds like it wont be a true reflection of DSOL typical offering.


----------



## coffeechap

The next roaster definitely will, small batch are doing something especially for us


----------



## MarkyP

Oh my, I was quite looking forward to these after suffering some very long-in-the-tooth decaff for the last week!


----------



## ronsil

Been playing around with these Beans this afternoon.

Tried various ratios, even tried it as a 'coffee shot'

I found a big improvement as an espresso using 20 grams in with 31 grams out for 30 seconds at 93C. Included in the time is 3 seconds pre-infusion. Much nearer to my preferred taste.

Got 3 bags left which I will leave to age over the next three weeks.


----------



## Heligan

Anybody else still waiting for theirs to arrive?


----------



## Charliej

Jane,

They're being delivered by FedEx and it seems usually very early morning like 7.45-8.15 am, but the card they leave if you miss them could be easy to miss amongst any junkmail as it isn't very noticeable unlike the Royal fail ones


----------



## Heligan

Charliej said:


> Jane,
> 
> They're being delivered by FedEx and it seems usually very early morning like 7.45-8.15 am, but the card they leave if you miss them could be easy to miss amongst any junkmail as it isn't very noticeable unlike the Royal fail ones


Thanks Charlie, someone was in all day but definitely no card through the door even if we didn't hear the doorbell. I'll see if anything arrives on Monday and if not I'll pm Coffeechap.


----------



## PhilfromOrigin

I really like the sound of Ron's recipe. Tend to find with our coffee that you'll get the most from it 14 - 21 days from roast.

19-20g is definitely the place to start with the dose.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Phil

I have added the Advertiser badge against your name.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

PhilfromOrigin said:


> I really like the sound of Ron's recipe. Tend to find with our coffee that you'll get the most from it 14 - 21 days from roast.
> 
> 19-20g is definitely the place to start with the dose.


thanks for heads up, I'll get out to 20g VST.


----------



## Charliej

Heligan said:


> Thanks Charlie, someone was in all day but definitely no card through the door even if we didn't hear the doorbell. I'll see if anything arrives on Monday and if not I'll pm Coffeechap.


FedEX do work Saturdays so you might get them tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## stub24

Not having a 20 g basket, I have had to stick with 17g in 29.3g out in 28 sec. Pleasant as espresso with no real flavours shouting at me. Flat white I just get milk, as I typically only drink flat whites these beans are definitely not for me. Might have to go out and get a 20g basket now.


----------



## bignorry

I've almost finished my second bag, although its a nice enough coffee I don't rate it as a dark roast! more of the sort of blend found in some better coffee shops.

What's most dissapointing is I've bought a new set of digital scales to try and ensure I gave it a fair chance. I think my usual measuring by eye would have had the same results.

Anyway as I weighed and timed;

I was putting in 18g and pulling 26g in 30 seconds. This gave best results but after reading latest posts will try upping to 20g and see what happens. Did get slight lemony/citrus along with the chocolate but no DARKNESS.

More Gene Simmons than Aleistair Crowley.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Were these actually meant for the LSOL group?!









Half way through the first bag, relatively unremarkable at the moment but it isn't unpleasant.


----------



## coffeechops

Have the guest packages all gone out coffeechap? No sign of anything here yet...

Colin


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry going out as I text will be with you guys tomorrow


----------



## coffeechops

No worries, cheers CC.


----------



## coffeechap

Pm your address again please coffeechops


----------



## coffeechops

Done.

13 cchhaarr


----------



## Yes Row

Well certainly not a coffee roasted to what I expect from a DSOL bean

18g VST in 35s it was a bit of a slow pour really but ok

I got a very biscuit taste?!? Pleasant but too early for me to pass my ultimate judgement as only just started on them

I have to say I am disappointed we have received one of Origins stock offerings


----------



## kikapu

coffeechap said:


> Pm your address again please coffeechops


Dave have you sent mine? (probably after typing this it will arrive!!)

edit: It arrived!! Thanks


----------



## ronsil

This is improving now......

Deeper chocolate & improved mouthfeel.

It does require dosing at 20 grams to be at its best. Even tried it as a 'coffee shot' with a 250 grams extraction at 90C.


----------



## 4515

Thats good to hear

I put my remaining bags to one side and started on my Londinium Guat to give the Origin a chance to improve

Will try again this weekend


----------



## Mrboots2u

As already notes this isn't "dark" roast BUT

I'm really enjoying it , I'm dosing 16g into 24-26g , predominantly using in milk based drinks as my morning snozz..

chocolate and sweet , the small amount of acidity dips as age progresses but gives a nice balance in the cup.

Gone down well with guests at mine , they come round once a week , and are now noticing and commenting on the weekly coffee change ...

" oooh I like this one "

So in summary not the punch in the face of compass roasts we have had, sorry, , more medium roast level, but for my tame palate enjoyable none the less .

I can completely understand why if the compass was a hour roast level taste wise this may be not to your taste , and as Ron suggest the larger doses have given it a bolder taste in the cup. ( which I will try later )


----------



## 4085

Going to open my second bag today and give them a bash.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Going to open my second bag today and give them a bash.


If you've got the bigger IMS baskets now I'd updose and couple of pulls possibly , would get it more winning your taste range you like . Lower dose I use may be bit meh for you ....


----------



## 4085

Mr B, no ins yet but I do have an old triple knocking around, so ta for the warning!


----------



## Heligan

Heligan said:


> Anybody else still waiting for theirs to arrive?


My beans arrived yesterday. Thanks to Coffeechap for chasing Origin for me. Will get stuck in over the weekend.


----------



## Wobin19

My beans arrived today as well as the CC Collar adjuster pin thanks Dave. Having ha the benefit of a good rest and going straight to a 20g dose I am enjoying this bean even if it is a standard offering. I am surprised how rich this is considering it looks like a medium roast. I am going quite short Y at 25g in 27 seconds with quite a tight grind. Load of chocolate and the other half is enjoying in a flat white. I am happy even if it's not as Dark as the usual offerings.


----------



## coffeechops

Tried these before reading these suggestions at 17.5g and very lightweight, 33g out in ~25s, no body to speak of - definitely need to updose on these. Not bad in an aeropress though.

C


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finished my 500g . really enjoyed as milk drinks. Much with wobin opinion on this one.


----------



## Charliej

Was there any outcome of a discussion with the roasters about why we just got a standard blend?


----------



## ronsil

We will catch up with that one over the next week or so & let you know the outcome.

Phil from Origin is now posting here & may well answer direct when he is back in the UK.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Started the beans today. Pulled a couple of straight espressos. 18 in 28 out. In 25 secs.

No strong flavours coming through but not pleasant. Very smooth Tasting (if you can say such a thing) but other than that it just tasted of coffee.

I'm sure there was a shortbread like aftertaste on the second one.

As an espresso I'm tempted to say it tasted of beige, not revolutionary but at the same time not at all unpleasant.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry I've just read the previous recommendations regarding up dosing to 20g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beige funny


----------



## Xpenno

I was thinking of starting a new group called BSOL, Damn it!


----------



## Charliej

I assume by beige you mean what I say when I refer to a coffee I've been served being a pleasant cup of coffee but nothing special to hurry back for.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> I assume by beige you mean what I say when I refer to a coffee I've been served being a pleasant cup of coffee but nothing special to hurry back for.


Yes, sorry it did sound a bit harsh. I was meaning it was quite neutral more than anything else.

I'll try up dosing and see if I can get any of the strong choc.


----------



## coffeechap

tried the LSOL but must look to much like LOL as we couldnt generate enough interest!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Well what a difference a dose makes!

Tried 20g dose in a 20 VST, 29g out, in 27 seconds. Much more pronounced flavours, chocolate, fruits (something like berries), my palates that good I'm afraid. Nice silky mouthfeel to the shot too.

Agree it's not particularly dark but a good tasting shot at 20g.

A good excuse to use the 20g VST more.


----------



## Daren

I had some of these beans just after Christmas and remember being underwhelmed by them. My opinion hasn't changed much with my DSOL allocation. There's not much to dislike - and not enough to really like.... It just doesn't do much for me. Meh

I won't be ordering any more


----------



## coffeechops

urbanbumpkin said:


> Well what a difference a dose makes!
> 
> Tried 20g dose in a 20 VST, 29g out, in 27 seconds. Much more pronounced flavours, chocolate, fruits (something like berries), my palates that good I'm afraid. Nice silky mouthfeel to the shot too.
> 
> Agree it's not particularly dark but a good tasting shot at 20g.


Have to agree, just had a 20g in, 28g out in 30s, much better. Still not outstanding, and certainly not a dark bean.

C


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finally got this ground in properly. An excuse to get the 20g VST out the drawer. 20g into 30g in 28s.

All very smooth, a bit of chocolate and a little bit of fruit. As others have said, nothing unpleasant about it but I'm finding nothing really bold about it either


----------



## Xpenno

Finding the same as others, nothing mind blowing but a good solid espresso. I'm finding it at it's best using 21g into 30g-ish in 40s-ish directly into an Americano. It's almost like hot chocolate.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it with milk this morning, quite nice. Same dose as yesterday 20g in 29g out in 28 secs. Slight sharpness cut through quite nicely.


----------



## MarkyP

I've been using my normal 16g in 27g out over 27s and these, as others have commented are a bit 'meh'.

I'll try updosing and see where we land...


----------



## coffeechap

I have been playing with these the last few days and still just getting a bland coffee, nothing exceptional, just a solid cafe blend, that cuts through milk. It really is a shame that this roaster didnt give us something different, having spoken to phil he was confident it would fit the bill and that we would like it, unfortunately I cant say that I do like it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I have been playing with these the last few days and still just getting a bland coffee, nothing exceptional, just a solid cafe blend, that cuts through milk. It really is a shame that this roaster didnt give us something different, having spoken to phil he was confident it would fit the bill and that we would like it, unfortunately I cant say that I do like it.


I like it but it's not a blend for dark side members as you say.....shame


----------



## Yes Row

coffeechap said:


> I have been playing with these the last few days and still just getting a bland coffee, nothing exceptional, just a solid cafe blend, that cuts through milk. It really is a shame that this roaster didnt give us something different, having spoken to phil he was confident it would fit the bill and that we would like it, unfortunately I cant say that I do like it.


I feel Phil is conspicuous by his absence. He posted earlier in this thread. A real shame that the brief was not followed and only a stock offering was used, for us all!

An opportunity missed


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think he's (Phil) abroad according to twitter


----------



## Charliej

So is he prepared to do something else instead like the Coffee Circle guy did seeing as this just isn't up to the standard that it should have been after a discussion of our requirements. TBH it smacks of laziness on their part, almost as though they just didn't care what had been requested. I've still not cracked mine open and now I'm not really looking forward to it as I have with other DSOL beans.


----------



## coffeechap

give them a go first charlie


----------



## Mrboots2u

Give it a try at least....


----------



## Yes Row

Try them Charlie, they are ok

Is that damming with feint praise?

Just not a DSOL contender, as requested


----------



## Daren

Charlie - even though I wouldn't buy them again I was happy enough to use them all up. If you were served them in a coffee shop I don't think you'd send them back.

Give them and a go and let us know what you think.


----------



## 4085

I have just used the third bag today, with company around. I served three styles of drink and the overall thoughts were it was not enjoyable or spectacular. I think the roaster faces a straight choice between hiding with his tail between his legs or coming back and showing us what he thinks he can do.


----------



## Charliej

I'm not intending not to use them, they're next on the list when the current beans in the hopper have been used up. Given the comments on it so far I would have to agree with Mr Kidd's sentiments, I will of course post my thoughts once I have it dialled in.


----------



## ronsil

My original description as mediocre(post 41) really still stands.

These beans will produce a reasonable commercial coffee but nothing like some of the DSOL offerings we have enjoyed.

IMO this coffee is better than the first Circle beans we had, that was a blend that did not work.

These are better with milk but not as espresso. They do work reasonably as coffee shots on the EK.

Lets br fair to Phil, I think the man is in Costa Rica buying coffee & not due back until after Easter.


----------



## CamV6

Seems as if the mickey has been taken a little, either that or a total failure of understanding. I mean, for an industry expert and someone with a high level of credibility to maintain, to provide a bean that by all accounts 'isn't that good as an espresso but is bearable if you adulterate it with milk' is unacceptable IMO from such big name roaster. All offerings ought to be at their excellent best as espresso and good in milk too. To be poor as an espresso is unforgivably naff

As someone who dropped out of DSOL this time round I want to be disappointed to have missed out for the sake of those in it, but this month it seems I'm glad I kept by money which is a shame

Last months dusty ape offering was a bomb and I truly enjoyed the guest slot so they will get my repeat business for sure. Based on this I can't see many recipients doing repeat business with origin, nor can I ever see myself buying from them based on this


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cam have you had a guest slot this month, bit confused as to if you tried this or not from the above post ?


----------



## Charliej

The unkind more cynical part of me has to wonder, seeing as it's labelled a "winter blend" whether an opportunity was seen to clear some of this out as it's no longer winter, either way not a good advert for Origin.


----------



## Xpenno

Charliej said:


> The unkind more cynical part of me has to wonder, seeing as it's labelled a "winter blend" whether an opportunity was seen to clear some of this out as it's no longer winter, either way not a good advert for Origin.


Whether or not it's true I did think the same. Hopefully just old labels...


----------



## ronsil

Charliej said:


> seeing as it's labelled a "winter blend" whether an opportunity was seen to clear some of this out as it's no longer winter,


I doubt that Charlie but agree Origin have done themselves no good by giving us something below our standards which were specified.

Coffechap made it very clear to them what we were looking for. Suggest we leave it for now until we hear from Phil.


----------



## CamV6

no I didn't have a guest slot, I was just adding an opinion (I know, I know, they are like a**eholes, everyone has one!) based on the dissatisfaction being expressed, that it seems to have been a pretty poor show from this month's supplier. It just gets under my skin how roasters can supply a bean for this group that isn't good as an espresso.

Its like a car manufacturer building an MPV that isn't much good for getting in and out of


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

CamV6 said:


> Based on this I can't see many recipients doing repeat business with origin, nor can I ever see myself buying from them based on this


This.

Also agree with the sentiment they've bunged in an existing blend to get rid of excess stock.

Its not the worlds biggest blunder, but with competition stiff in the roasting industry and so many roasters to try from, these guys have gone to the bottom of the list for now. A shame they haven't appreciated what was asked of them and by whom.


----------



## ronsil

Phil at Origin returns to the UK second week May.

I would ask you please to refrain from further comments until he has a chance to talk to us.

By all means after trying these beans continue to put your feedback on here in the usual way.


----------



## PhilfromOrigin

I'm so sorry that some or most of you didn't enjoy the coffee.

Not wanting to get into a drawn out internet discussion I'll explain the my reasoning behind sending you the coffee I did and leave it there.

My thinking behind sending you the coffee was that you are a group of people who like to try different coffees, this is the nature of the group. So the coffee I sent you really is on the darker side of what we do. I was aware that I was taking a risk in sending out as I had a feeling it my be a little light but I thought it would make for a good discussion.

Once again apologies if the coffee what you expected but we love that coffee, it comes from farms that I have visited on many occasions and we are really proud to serve it.

Just to come back to you on the labels we have just had the labels changed to say Winter/ Spring blend. However it is still the same coffee inside.

Phil


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks for taking the time out to reply while your away on Business.


----------



## Daren

That's that then.


----------



## coffeechap

i doubt it......


----------



## CamV6

Well I can now say I tried this bean today

Using an L1 and an EK43 experimenting with various grinds, various ratios as lungo, espresso, ristretto and mod-pour ristretto, the best result that could be obtained reached the heady assessment of "meh"


----------



## Charliej

I've been playing with this since this morning and the best I can say about it is " it definitely tastes like coffee" and thats it really, it certainly doesn't make me want to go back and buy more of it.


----------



## garydyke1

espresso that tastes like coffee? disgusting! I would demand a refund


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> espresso that tastes like coffee? disgusting! I would demand a refund


I was trying to be polite, I can post up the impolite version once I've edited out the family sensitive words in my head, it no flavour other than coffee though much like a lot of generic more commodity grade Brazilian coffee sometimes has.


----------



## 4085

As a fellow businessman, I appreciate you taking the time whilst being away from your business, as indeed I currently am, but, your reply left me scratching something. If I was given a mandate and did not stick to it, I would not be surprised either. I would say that amongst the DSOL members and guests, there are some very experienced palates and would further suggest that you have missed the chance here. In fairness, there have been other big name roasters also who seem to have totally lost fhe plot and on the reverse, there have been several who have received good exposure and as a result, increased sales.

Cheers

David


----------



## coffeechap

We put this through the mill yesterday, three of us, l1 rocket, versalab and ek43, we all had the same conclusion, bland, a cafe blend that just about gets through milk, not unpleasant by any means, but totally a milk based coffee, as espresso it just did nothing, mediocre nondescript espresso. We all agreed that if we were given it in a coffee shop, extracted correctly, we would not send it back, but none of us would buy it or recommend it again.

As the organiser of the darker side I try to steer the roaster in the direction that this particular group wants to go, I explain the pitfalls and the positives that inclusion in this group has for the roasters. Origin were confident that thus blend would meet the wants, unfortunately it did not.

I have to admire anyone who sticks to their principles of roasting and attempts to push those boundaries slightly in the spirit of the DSOL, however origin do a darker roast blend than this which may have been more appropriate and come closer to the want of the group.


----------



## Charliej

Having since I last posted I checked the Origin website and it's currently a blend of 3 Brazilian coffees once of which is the same bean but different processes from the same farm. It kind of explains why it tastes the way it does I guess.


----------



## kikapu

I dont really have a lot to add to what has been said except I dont hate them, but the best I can say about them is they are a bit 'bland' certainly wouldn't recommend as a straight espresso probably doesn't help the fact I finished my londinium beans then started these!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I did exactly the same, just finished a Londinium roast before staring these which is a hard act to follow.

im still dosing 20g but am getting significantly lesser flavours coming through even at the higher dose. I'm back in the beige camp with these.

its not even a case of whether they're lighter or darker, they just don't seem that good irrespective of what your preference is.


----------



## kikapu

Had family round today served this up in milk and they were all happy with it and in fact remarked how nice it was!

Espresso still not great gonna have to save this till people visit I think!


----------



## Mrboots2u

kikapu said:


> Had family round today served this up in milk and they were all happy with it and in fact remarked how nice it was!
> 
> Espresso still not great gonna have to save this till people visit I think!


Same experience here . On the old manWeekly xbox night , this coffee went down well with the guests . Not as " challenging " as some of the stuff I've previously serviced up


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> Same experience here . On the old manWeekly xbox night , this coffee went down well with the guests . Not as " challenging " as some of the stuff I've previously serviced up


That xbox and coffee night sounds good!! What you play? I only play fifa although at the moment only play about once a month! And dont play online as fed up of getting beaten 5-0 by 8 year olds!


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> Same experience here . On the old manWeekly xbox night , this coffee went down well with the guests . Not as " challenging " as some of the stuff I've previously serviced up


Fancy a few games one night on fifa? Either xbox one or ps4 ?


----------



## Charliej

I'm going to conduct and experiment by blending some of this with some of a Smoky Barn Ethiopian coffee I've got to see if that adds another dimension to it.


----------



## 4515

If anyone wants to give these beans a try, let me know. I'll post them out at the cost of p&p.

I'll not be using the remaining 500g


----------



## urbanbumpkin

working dog said:


> If anyone wants to give these beans a try, let me know. I'll post them out at the cost of p&p.
> 
> I'll not be using the remaining 500g


Funnily enough I'm in the same position. My actual thoughts were oh god there's still 2 bags left.

I tried Extract Cup of Excellence this morning. Not dialled in properly 18g in 28g out in 20 secs but still tasted well....excellent.


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> If anyone wants to give these beans a try, let me know. I'll post them out at the cost of p&p.
> 
> I'll not be using the remaining 500g


If the offer is still open I'll take them


----------



## 4085

Boots, I have a spare bag if you want them. Just pm me your affy and will send today mate


----------



## coffeechap

All this giving away is quite sad really, thanks for your input folks I am very confident the small batch offering I have just set up on another thread will get us buzzing....


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> If the offer is still open I'll take them


I have grabbed them!!









Thanks to working dog for this.

Everything I said about these beans still stands up ie not good espresso but for me in an americano it is very nice and family have enjoyed in milk so silly not to get some more as means I can save other beans for my use only!!


----------



## 4515

Yep. Apologies - I missed the replies to this one

All bagged up and will be on their way to kikapu this week when Mrs WD gets to the post office.

CoffeeDude - it is sad but its even sadder to have the beans go to waste. I already have almost a kilo of 'seasoning beans' from another roaster so didnt want to stockpile these.

They are ok beans but dont leave me wanting more so theres no point using them when I have other beans ready to go. Reading the Small Batch DSOL post, they have moved from their comfort zone to create their offering, rather than the other way round. I enjoy lighter roast beans in brewed and started my journey on light roast for espresso but know that I prefer darker roast espresso, hence joining DSOL. I dont need a roaster to tempt me to the light side - I can do that myself.

Thats enough moaning from me. Cant wait to try the next DSOL offering


----------

